# purepeptidesuk



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Allright guys, has anyone used this company?

I was supposed to put an order in with peptidesuk but accidently made the order with purepeptidesuk... 

Looks like a good outfit from what i can tell but obviously i can't be sure.

Anyone used their peptides?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i was looking at that site the other day,not alot of choice is there..i went with the other one,got some

tb500 its working well..i think these sites all use the same supliers tbh mate.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Yeh mal the amount of sites selling peps these days is unreal and does make you wonder!

I think the site looks good but like you say there's not alot for sale lol, i just thought i was making an order with pepsuk but seems not. Oh well i'll have to wait and see.

Thanks for the reply mate.

Anyone else used them?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Was going to try them myself until I was told by @valleygater he found no difference in them but the price. Ill stick to peptidesuk I think.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

dusher said:


> Was going to try them myself until I was told by @valleygater he found no difference in them but the price. Ill stick to peptidesuk I think.


How do peptidesuk compare to src or toms?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

order'd some bac water from peptides uk. landed within 3days. and its proper 0.9% ba not the sodium stuff.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'll give peptidesuk a go after i've used purepepsuk and compare, thats if i manage to order off the correct website this time :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> How do peptidesuk compare to src or toms?


Haven't tried toms, they are similar to SRC. Not much difference in them I thought. Hence why I have stuck with them for convenience and price.



Bluemoon9 said:


> order'd some bac water from peptides uk. landed within 3days. and its proper 0.9% ba not the sodium stuff.


That's where I got my last batch from.



need2bodybuild said:


> I'll give peptidesuk a go after i've used purepepsuk and compare, thats if i manage to order off the correct website this time :lol:


hahaha let us know how they compare mate. Im just about to start peps from peptidesuk again this week. Have a break of the HGH/peps. Got sick of being a pin cushion ha.


----------



## Wellbeing (Jan 9, 2013)

I have purchased and am currently running ghrh 2 and cjc 1295 from purepeptdies, was delivered within 3 days. My friend recommended them and they are legit.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> hahaha let us know how they compare mate. Im just about to start peps from peptidesuk again this week. Have a break of the HGH/peps. Got sick of being a pin cushion ha.


Will do mate. Don't blame you, it can get a bit tedious at times!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Wellbeing said:


> I have purchased and am currently running ghrh 2 and cjc 1295 from purepeptdies, was delivered within 3 days. My friend recommended them and they are legit.


O.k, thanks.


----------



## Wellbeing (Jan 9, 2013)

no probs. hope they work well for you


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

If your bothered about price mate I would go to redshadow peptides free delivery on anything over 50 squid and decent enough to do the job


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

loganator said:


> If your bothered about price mate I would go to redshadow peptides free delivery on anything over 50 squid and decent enough to do the job


Thanks mate, i'll have a look.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

loganator said:


> If your bothered about price mate I would go to redshadow peptides free delivery on anything over 50 squid and decent enough to do the job


I read a bad review on their peps but Ive yet to try them though, just assumed they are the same as the cheap Chinese stuff from HP Ive already tried. You rate them?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thought they were decent for the money .... Didnt notice as much water retention as I did with southern and toms so pump wasnt as bad but strength and fat loss decent and still making good progress using them at moment but I am on cycle and so I my opinion cannot be pureley based on the peps .... Not sure if lack of water retention and slightly less pump is good or bad but do feel really hard still so my advice is worth a try for the price with free delivery over 50 quid wont break you to see


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

dusher said:


> I read a bad review on their peps but Ive yet to try them though, just assumed they are the same as the cheap Chinese stuff from HP Ive already tried. You rate them?


Were was the review you read mate ?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

loganator said:


> Thought they were decent for the money .... Didnt notice as much water retention as I did with southern and toms so pump wasnt as bad but strength and fat loss decent and still making good progress using them at moment but I am on cycle and so I my opinion cannot be pureley based on the peps .... Not sure if lack of water retention and slightly less pump is good or bad but do feel really hard still so my advice is worth a try for the price with free delivery over 50 quid wont break you to see


Yeh mate I would normally see that as a bad sign. Your fat loss is probably down to your diet and training. Like you said though, cheap enough to try and find out.



loganator said:


> Were was the review you read mate ?


Was on another forum mate. Someone tried GHRP6 and Mod GRF. Sold them on after the first couple of bottles.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

dusher said:


> Haven't tried toms, they are similar to SRC. Not much difference in them I thought. Hence why I have stuck with them for convenience and price.
> 
> That's where I got my last batch from.
> 
> hahaha let us know how they compare mate. Im just about to start peps from peptidesuk again this week. Have a break of the HGH/peps. Got sick of being a pin cushion ha.


I'm pretty sure peptidesuk is selling/reselling peptides from purchasepeptides in the US..

So question is anyone ever used purchase peptides?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I'm pretty sure peptidesuk is selling/reselling peptides from purchasepeptides in the US..
> 
> So question is anyone ever used purchase peptides?


If that is the case they are selling them cheaper in some cases. Plus after a quick glance their aicar are different mg vials.

To answer your question, Ive never tried them myself but they get good reviews on the popular review site.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

dusher said:


> If that is the case they are selling them cheaper in some cases. Plus after a quick glance their aicar are different mg vials.
> 
> To answer your question, Ive never tried them myself but they get good reviews on the popular review site.


I found comments on that popular review site, which was from purchasepeptides about the same quality as there's..

Maybe they just get them from the same supplier...


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

mal said:


> i was looking at that site the other day,not alot of choice is there..i went with the other one,got some
> 
> tb500 its working well..i think these sites all use the same supliers tbh mate.


I can assure you bro that purepeptidesuk does definitely not 'use the same supplier' as other peptide shops. The only UK shop selling European (inside E.U) made peptides to the same standard as Tom or SRC.

This is the very reason for limited choice as in order to get a reasonable price each peptide must be synthesised in large amounts. If purepeptidesuk was selling generic peptides it would be foolish not to stock all of them as any quantity could be purchased from the supplier for stock.


----------

